# sobretension



## Gustavo Bakunin

estoy haciendo una traducción para un website de electricidad y no sé la manera de traducir la palabra SOBRETENSIÓN (overvoltage quizás?). Si alguien me puede ayudar estaría muy agradecido.


----------



## apple123

Sin más contexto pudiera ser *surge, supervoltage,*...


----------



## Gustavo Bakunin

gracias apple123. creo que voy a usar supervoltage. saludos.


----------



## estemero

Overvoltage


----------



## Mastoc

Sin lugar a dudas, overvoltage. 
Puedes usar supervoltage si la traducción está destinada a la nueva edición de Superman.


----------



## yz250f

Pudede que sea "overcharge"..suerte


----------



## Hosmini

yz250f said:


> Pudede que sea "overcharge"..suerte



Overcharge significa sobrecarga, que es otro concepto diferente al de sobretensión.
La traducción correcta es overvoltage.


----------



## pacosancas

Coincido con los anteriores; overcharge es otra cosa. Overvoltage, sin ninguna otra posibilidad.


----------



## Gustavo Bakunin

Supervoltage ya ha sido reemplazada por Overvoltage... muchas gracias a todos amigos, fueron de gran ayuda.


----------



## Grey Fox

Coming at this a couple of years down the line, and Googling "overvoltage", there don't seem to be too many (any?!) hits on native English sources (as far as one can hazard a guess!). They all seem suspiciously English translations or written by non-native speakers or who knows!

The widely accepted term in English seems to be "voltage surge", Googling that gives a lot more confidently reliable sources, IMHO.


----------



## Hosmini

The term “voltage surge” is used to refer to an abrupt increase of the voltage, as well as “spikes” or “transients”
In technical literature and specifications of electric devices, is very common the use of the term “overvoltage” to denote an increase of the value of the voltage above the maximum allowed limit
Merriam-Webster defines overvoltage as follows: 
“Voltage in excess of the normal operating voltage of a device or circuit”


----------



## Grey Fox

Thanks for that helpful detail and explanation, Hosmini. It's so hard for non-specialists to find our way through such a potential mine-field! The case I'm dealing with is referring to the sudden surge caused by an electricity supply cable being struck by lightning! So it's clearly not dealing with normal transmission "spikes" or "transients" as you call them, and for that reason alone I think it makes sense not to use the more general term "overvoltage"?


----------



## pacosancas

Hi Grey Fox,

In your case I'd use *voltage surge* as you say.


----------

